

Rails 3 jQuery Setup Script - lleger
http://github.com/lleger/Rails-3-jQuery

======
crayz
This would probably be better done as a template, but nice job

~~~
lleger
You are totally right about that. I just committed a template to do that, but
left the script for posterity.

------
bbsabelli
Anyone know of an equivalent for rails 2.3.5?

~~~
oldgregg
jrails will let you use jquery rather that prototype but it doesn't generate
clean code like rail 3 does. unless you have some dependencies that are not
compatible, the bump to 3 is really worth it.

<http://github.com/aaronchi/jrails>

